# John Deere 111 1984



## welle123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,
I recently bought an old JD 111 with a snowblower attachment. The guy I bought it from said it ran when he parked it several years ago. The positive wire from the starter was pulled out so I put a new starter in and it does nothing. The neutral start switch cord was hanging down with an alligator clip attached to it. I can see where it attaches to the transmission I am just not sure which way it goes on. It fits either way, under the drive pulley or coming from the rear but that way it catches a little bit on the where the shifter goes into the housing. Does anyone know which way or if it can be either way and does not matter. Also, could I jump the wire meaning just making a continous circuit by putting one wire in one side of the connection and put the other end of the wire into the other side of the connector?


----------



## welle123 (Oct 11, 2011)

I jumped both the seat safety swith and the neutral safety switch and it still won't start any ideas on where to go from here? Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Does it crank OK ?

There could be more safety switches like blade control and clutch/brake pedal.

Generally there is a black wire coming out of the coil/magneto, that should be the kill wire. Disconnect that wire and see it fires up.

BG


----------



## welle123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, I did jump the starter and it cranks fine and the sparkplug produces spark. So if I take the cover off the enigine I should be able to tell fairly easily which plack wire this is to disconnect? Disconnecting this wire will just eliminate the safety swiches and it should turn over via the key then?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Does it crank with out jumping the starter?

Forget the black coil wire. If you have spark, it is OK.

My rider (not a JD) will not crack unless the blade is off and brake/clutch pedal pushed in.

BG


----------

